# Leeches in bog pond filter



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

Hey, I'm doing maintenance on my gravel substrate bog filter. This morning there are hundreds of leeches (Erpobdella sp I'm guessing) swimming out of the substrate. From the little that I know, these aren't parasitic. I haven't seen any attached to my goldfish or any wounds. Since they live in the substrate, this might confirm their identity? I was wondering if they'd make good fish food.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I can't give you a positive ID, but I have found non-parasitic leeches in both aquariums and ponds. The last time was when I cleaned the planted bog filter on my big pond. For several days afterward a few leeches were swimming in the pond, but never attached to goldfish. These were about 2" long and dark brown. I netted them, and haven't seen any since.

From what I understand, leeches in this suborder are carnivorous, preying on other invertebrates.


----------



## Gerald (Mar 24, 2008)

can you get some close-up pics of them?


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

Here's a picture









They can swim too, S shapes swimming in addition to the inch walking we're familiar with.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

That looks very much like the ones I saw in my pond.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

I also found parts of dead earthworms in the bog. Not sure if it's me or the leeches. 
I built my bog out of concrete and I had to patch a leak on the top which is easy but it'll have to cure for a few days. I'm afraid everything in the bog will die off.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

As long as youi keep the plants damp they should be OK.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

Oh, I pulled out all of the plants and threw them in the pond. My worry is all the critters and nitrifying bacteria.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

The bog is back up and running. The water irises look very sad.


----------

